# Microsoft Office 2013 Pro Plus download?



## fullinfusion (Feb 2, 2017)

Hey TPU members, Back on May 6th a fellow member was giving some free keys away that he had kicking around.

I ended up getting the Microsoft Office 2013 Pro Plus key and have been holding onto it till now.

Problem Is I cant find a download Site I feel safe downloading it from.

If anybody can point me to a link where I could get the software from Id appreciate it very much.


----------



## natr0n (Feb 2, 2017)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/evaluate-office-professional-plus-2013


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 2, 2017)

natr0n said:


> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/evalcenter/evaluate-office-professional-plus-2013


been there but once I register it asks for company name and how many ppl will be using it ect ect


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2017)

https://setup.office.com/?ms.officeurl=setup


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 2, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> https://setup.office.com/?ms.officeurl=setup


Thanks man, turns out the key isn't valid.

Oh well I should've used it as soon as it was handed out


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 2, 2017)

Well I have contacted M$ because I got some error somewhere and M$ installed it on my system in the end, my key was valid!


----------



## tabascosauz (Feb 2, 2017)

I believe Pro Plus is a yearly subscription as opposed to a permanent package, so if it has been a long time since he handed them out, they may have expired.

With one-time versions (Office 2016 Home and Business, etc.), sometimes they would have trouble with reactivation after reinstallation, in which case there was an automated phone activation line that you would call to resolve the issue, kinda like what you had to do after reinstalling OEM versions of Windows 7. Not quite the same thing with the newer subscription-based model.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 2, 2017)

This is what I get when I enter the Key


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 2, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> This is what I get when I enter the Key



Hmm, I don't remember seeing this though.

Some peoples keys seemed to work and others not.


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 2, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> This is what I get when I enter the Key




Could be due to the keys being a Technet key. 

If you have somewhere I can upload a Technet ISO image, I'd be more than happy to upload the image bro. 

PM me anyhow when you get a chance.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 2, 2017)

The setup website is looking for the "setup" key.  This is actually different than the install key.  Usually the process is, you buy the product, inside the box is a little key card.  That key on the key card is the "setup" key.  You enter it into that setup website, and then the product is linked to your microsoft account and the real "install" key is given to you.



tabascosauz said:


> I believe Pro Plus is a yearly subscription as opposed to a permanent package, so if it has been a long time since he handed them out, they may have expired.



Pro Plus is a standard office package, not a Office365 package.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 2, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> The setup website is looking for the "setup" key.  This is actually different than the install key.  Usually the process is, you buy the product, inside the box is a little key card.  That key on the key card is the "setup" key.  You enter it into that setup website, and then the product is linked to your microsoft account and the real "install" key is given to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Plus is a standard office package, not a Office365 package.



Really I've never experienced that. I have installers on the servers for all office installs and we use them with the key cards to install the related version on customer machines and it works.


----------



## dcf-joe (Feb 2, 2017)

Try from here:  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/p1b5or8447m0p12/AABiLKIQvIYuwyTJkwWEgnmia?dl=0

It will be Office 2013 Professional Plus that will take a key.


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 2, 2017)

dcf-joe said:


> Try from here:  https://www.dropbox.com/sh/p1b5or8447m0p12/AABiLKIQvIYuwyTJkwWEgnmia?dl=0
> 
> It will be Office 2013 Professional Plus that will take a key.


Downloading, thank you!


----------



## dcf-joe (Feb 2, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Downloading, thank you!



It should work. That is what we use to download Office at our business.


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 2, 2017)

I got a key then also, so tommorow I will try mine as well to see if it is valid or invalid.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 2, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Really I've never experienced that. I have installers on the servers for all office installs and we use them with the key cards to install the related version on customer machines and it works.



Ya I've seen it the way Newtekie says quite often at least with Office 2013 when I was more involved with those deployments. Once you register the setup key, you can fumble around and find the actual product activation key online. Seeing that folks are expected to link their installs to Microsoft Accounts or an email account iirc, they make it easy to activate in many situations...but when one wants the actual key they can make it a pain to acquire for that activation. Odds are you were using the activation key and linking them to credentials, which activates it during the install process but that is not the product activation key. It's a mess lol.

Though there were enough complaints that maybe they changed it...I haven't deployed MS Office installs for a good while now. But when I did, the above was what I dealt with and I preferred to document the true activation keys rather than the key card keys...why they thought that was a good idea in the first place I'll never know. lol.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Solaris17 said:


> Really I've never experienced that. I have installers on the servers for all office installs and we use them with the key cards to install the related version on customer machines and it works.



Yes, I believe the installers will take both keys, but that setup website that was posted earlier will only accept the "setup" keys on the cards and not the actual install keys.  It's confusing and a pain...

Though there were enough complaints that maybe they changed it...I haven't deployed MS Office installs for a good while now. But when I did, the above was what I dealt with and I preferred to document the true activation keys rather than the key card keys...why they thought that was a good idea in the first place I'll never know. lol.

Nope, they've made it worse.  With 2016, even if you have the real key, it won't let you activate the software without linking it to a Microsoft account.  There is no way to install Office 2016 Retail versions without signing into a Microsoft account and linking the key to that account.

It used to be that when it would pop-up asking to log into a Microsoft account before using the software, there was a little little part down at the bottom that said "skip this".  Not anymore, it will not let you continue to use the software until you log into a Microsoft account.


----------



## Drone (Feb 2, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> Hey TPU members, Back on May 6th a fellow member was giving some free keys away that he had kicking around.



I remember that thread. I also got an office key and it didn't activate [neither online nor offline] so I just gave up


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 2, 2017)

Drone said:


> I remember that thread. I also got an office key and it didn't activate [neither online nor offline] so I just gave up


I shot the guy that did the giveaway a PM and he replied today, and showed me in fact it is still a working copy legit key.

I just need to mount the ISO and give it a go and see what happens


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 3, 2017)

Keep us posted @fullinfusion


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Keep us posted @fullinfusion


Just tried and Nope, no go


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 3, 2017)

@fullinfusion , I told you to PM me.............


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> @fullinfusion , I told you to PM me.............


I already told you I don't swing that way lol..

J/K

I did the call in and still a no go. Oh well


----------



## stinger608 (Feb 3, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> I already told you I don't swing that way lol..



Well damn!


----------



## fullinfusion (Feb 3, 2017)

stinger608 said:


> Well damn!


----------



## Devon68 (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah my key is invalid too. Well not that I use office too much lately anyway.


----------



## P4-630 (Feb 3, 2017)

I must be lucky then with the key I was given!


----------



## Drone (Feb 3, 2017)

fullinfusion said:


> I did the call in and still a no go. Oh well



Same here. Probably those keys are shared or something lol.


----------

